# TiVo HD with lifetime 160GB 6 months new



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 1 day, no reserve auction for a series 3 HD starting at .99. The ebay listing starts just after 7pm eastern tonight. I do not have enough posts to post a link. The item number is 190726508950. Thanks!


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's the link.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-HD-TCD...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item2c682f9196


----------

